# New Setup: Schuber-Wright 6 gallon tank



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks great going to look better once it fills in great start


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

how is the filter working for you? I also have a finnex px-360 and I wanna know what you think of it. also, you might want to move the filter pad they give you to the top of the media tray compartment because fish waste and other debris are going into the ceramic rings if you have not switched the order already. correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## xAlias (Sep 19, 2012)

FORREST3320 said:


> Looks great going to look better once it fills in great start


Thanks!



tetra10 said:


> how is the filter working for you? I also have a finnex px-360 and I wanna know what you think of it. also, you might want to move the filter pad they give you to the top of the media tray compartment because fish waste and other debris are going into the ceramic rings if you have not switched the order already. correct me if I'm wrong.


The filter has been great so far. Since its my first filter and I have been just using it for a day, I cant comment on a comparison but its been good so far and clears the debris pretty fast. Really quiet though which i really like. 

And yeah, i moved the filter pad to the top even though they had given it in a reverse manner as i felt the same.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

It looks great! I've seen an increase in Schuber-Wright tanks around here recently.
Only comment, unless you don't mind waiting 6+ months (which I'm doing now), your DHG won't grow super fast. 
If you are looking for quicker results, order a few more servings.


----------



## xAlias (Sep 19, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> It looks great! I've seen an increase in Schuber-Wright tanks around here recently.
> Only comment, unless you don't mind waiting 6+ months (which I'm doing now), your DHG won't grow super fast.
> If you are looking for quicker results, order a few more servings.


Really? And i was thinking this was more than enough! :icon_roll

What is your light setup btw?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'm growing DHG in my 7.5 gallon cube, here is the journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109032&page=4

You could try to split up the clumps a bit more, and replant them. This should help, but yeah, it's a pretty slow growing plant.


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> It looks great! I've seen an increase in Schuber-Wright tanks around here recently.


Combined with the new finnex light, they make a pretty solid setup at a reasonable price--especially when you consider that shipping is only $5. Mine has only been going for a month or so, but I'm really happy with the whole package.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

How is this going?


----------

